# Ruger LCR 357



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello to all,

Just secured for my collection a Ruger LCR in 357 and was wondering if any of you have one and what your thoughts are about it are??
I also want to get a Taurus "Poly Protector" either in 38 special or 357 magnum.


Clerk


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

An excellent BUG, loaded with 38Special+P


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

hillman said:


> An excellent BUG, loaded with 38Special+P


hillman,

Thank you for your reply. I was toiling between the 38 special version and the 357 magnum one and decided to go with the ladder. I did notice the weight difference between the two so we'll see what I feel when I bust some caps through it.

Clerk


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Clerk said:


> hillman,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I was toiling between the 38 special version and the 357 magnum one and decided to go with the ladder. I did notice the weight difference between the two so we'll see what I feel when I bust some caps through it.
> 
> Clerk


You _will_ feel the 357. The grip does a fine job, but there are limits. I suggest Hornady Critical Defense 110gr, Remington Golden Saber 125gr, Winchester Ranger 130gr. All 38 Special +P. The Hornady is a home defense round, the Winchester is an LE round.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

*357 loads*



hillman said:


> You _will_ feel the 357. The grip does a fine job, but there are limits. I suggest Hornady Critical Defense 110gr, Remington Golden Saber 125gr, Winchester Ranger 130gr. All 38 Special +P. The Hornady is a home defense round, the Winchester is an LE round.


hillman,

So I take it the 357 loads are brutal when their fired through the LCP?

Clerk


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Clerk said:


> hillman,
> 
> So I take it the 357 loads are brutal when their fired through the LCP?
> 
> Clerk


That's LCR. Dunno about 'brutal'. I'll put it this way:

The LCR's cylinder holds five rounds. I can shoot five rounds of 357 efficiently. The hand is stinging some, but it's OK. No way could I fire 20 rounds accurately though. In order to get and maintain proficiency with the gun, I would need to fire at least 30 rounds in a practice session, probably more - 357 Magnum rounds, if that's what I'm going to carry.

That's me; maybe you will have no problems with it.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I have one and don't even like to fire 38's through it. Personally the gun is too light although I would carry it as a bug. Just not a fun gun to shoot 20 or 30 range rounds through. For a younger guy it's probably fine but I've got arthritis in both hands and it just bothers me to use it at the range much. I figure if I had to use it as a backup, I'd be so scared I wouldn't notice the pain from the arthritis.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> I have one and don't even like to fire 38's through it. Personally the gun is too light although I would carry it as a bug. Just not a fun gun to shoot 20 or 30 range rounds through. For a younger guy it's probably fine but I've got arthritis in both hands and it just bothers me to use it at the range much. *I figure if I had to use it as a backup, I'd be so scared I wouldn't notice the pain from the arthritis.*


Yeah, me too. I chose the 357 model because it's about 5oz heavier than the 38 version. No significat arthritis in my hands, so 38+P was doable enough at the range. "Was", because I switched to an LCRx3 38 when it came out.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I would do the bulk of my practice with .38 Special, then finish it with some .357 magnum. I would carry it with .357 or .38 +P. Probably, .38 would be a lot easier on the gun, too. They may be rugged enough to stand up to a large dose of .357, but I don't know that for sure, yet.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi guys,

Happy 4th of July to you all.

Thank you for all your imputs as it'll get me to thinking about it when I get mine to the range. Either case this is what I chose and so in the end I might just use +P's in mine too.

Just as a side note...If you guys hate pain I have in my collection an AMT "Back UP" in 45 ACP. I can only shoot 5 rounds and then I have to put it down!! Now that's a painful gun to shoot.


Clerk


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

My XDs.45 is smaller and lighter than the AMT Backup, and is fairly comfortable for 2-3 magazines, but it gets old in a hurry after that. I have a Kahr K-40 that is much worse.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

My favorite range gun is a Ruger P95. Heavy tank, hardly notice any recoil, could shoot that one all day and feel good the next morning. I carry a S&W Bodyguard and do shoot that one quite a bit at the range, but again, due to small size and much more perceived recoil, just not my favorite. Hell to get old but, as they say, it beats the alternative.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

*I have a P95 too*



RK3369 said:


> My favorite range gun is a Ruger P95. Heavy tank, hardly notice any recoil, could shoot that one all day and feel good the next morning. I carry a S&W Bodyguard and do shoot that one quite a bit at the range, but again, due to small size and much more perceived recoil, just not my favorite. Hell to get old but, as they say, it beats the alternative.


RK3369,

I too have a P95 in my collection and love it! Currently I'm leaning back into revolvers again cuz of all the hoop la regarding automatics in general (AW laws in CA) The rifle law is a mess over here and the DOJ hasn't come through there website that will allow me to regristar my AR under California law. For this reason I'm heading back into revolvers until the whole mess is cleared up. The Ruger LCR is what I wanted for a long time for my collection so I chose the 357 version due to it's ammo versatility (38 special, +P's and 357 magnum).cNet step is a nice leather or Kydex holster and last some speed loaders to top it all off.

Clerk


----------

